# Smoke hollow electric smoker heating element



## higgeze (Jul 7, 2020)

I have a smoke hollow electric smoker, model number ES3018M. I need a new heating element. I went directly to smoke hollow, no answer, just a recording. I went to the main website and sent all my info and have never received anything back. I'm not sure if the universal ones will work that you can get from Amazon. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 7, 2020)

You should be able to get a universal 800 or 1200 W element.


It may take a bit of engineering to fit this into your unit but this will work.

If you are replacing the element, you may also consider replacing the temperature control with a PID system.

Thanks,

JC


----------



## higgeze (Jul 7, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> You should be able to get a universal 800 or 1200 W element.
> 
> 
> It may take a bit of engineering to fit this into your unit but this will work.
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 7, 2020)

higgeze said:


> Thanks so much!



You are most welcome.  

JC


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 7, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> You should be able to get a universal 800 or 1200 W element.
> 
> *BenHorn Replacement Electric Smoker and Grill Heating Element For Masterbuilt 40" Electric Digital Control Smoker 1200 Watts Higher Heat*
> Currently unavailable.
> ...


----------



## boehmemr (Jul 16, 2020)

I am curious on if it worked or not?


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 16, 2020)

higgeze said:


> I have a smoke hollow electric smoker, model number ES3018M. I need a new heating element. I went directly to smoke hollow, no answer, just a recording. I went to the main website and sent all my info and have never received anything back. I'm not sure if the universal ones will work that you can get from Amazon. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!



You can also get a generic heating element from aliexpress.com  

You will likely need to contact the mfg and have voltage, wattage, and physical size parameters but I am very certain you can find one here.  I may be able help if you if you wish.


JC


----------

